# who's car is this?



## Guest (Jan 31, 2003)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2401410319&category=6395


----------



## sr20 805 (Oct 7, 2002)

how do u know this person is in the forums?


----------



## rbloedow (Nov 2, 2002)

I don't know - but it's UGLY! :banana:


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

lol..honestly... Show car? Come on... PLus whats with the back windows? White vinal... Very cheesy.


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

I think it would be a tight car if he would lose the vinyl. If the owner comes on the forums, i dont think hes gonna claim it after we talked shit about it.


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

its the no.1 ricer! what wawawhat!


----------



## my420sx (May 12, 2002)

Teknokid said:


> *I think it would be a tight car if he would lose the vinyl. If the owner comes on the forums, i dont think hes gonna claim it after we talked shit about it. *


LoL I tottaly agree


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

Got Rice? 

and i think the windows and everything was "Custom Painted" like it said on ebay.. BLAH but i thought it was vinal.. 

i think they should come out with a parody of the Fast and Furious, make fun of all the ricers... and call it.. The Fat and the Curious.. hey.. i like that.. im gonna make a new post for ideas in the movie.. LOL Travis


----------



## P11GT (Aug 3, 2002)

looks like a riced honda civic to me!


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

What about the Rice and Ridiculous?? Thats what me and my friends call it.


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

*hmm...*

i found this one on ebay also... this one is DEFINATELY not rice at all!!


http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2401641802&category=6395


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

That wing is iffy, (its carbon fiber though, yay) but other than that, thats a pretty clean car. I dont like the Black with red with Gold, he should have kept the inside black too, but its nice. SR20 with a rollcage, racing seats, nice front end, with the bumper and lights, with lots and lots of other goodies. I would buy that if I had some money.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

the 1st car. too much vinyl and white-on-white-on-white going on. I don't think it's THAT bad though.

2nd car. I'm diggin it. anyone got $9,000 I can borrow?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

1997 GA16DE said:


> *the 1st car. too much vinyl and white-on-white-on-white going on. I don't think it's THAT bad though.
> 
> 2nd car. I'm diggin it. anyone got $9,000 I can borrow? *


i agree with justin..

1st car... lose the wing and some of that white vinyl and stuff and it will look pretty damn nice.

2nd car... who willing to give me their winning lotto money so i can get??


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

*Re: hmm...*



whiteb14 said:


> *i found this one on ebay also... this one is DEFINATELY not rice at all!!
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2401641802&category=6395
> ...


THis car here is incredible!! :jump:.....It really puts the first one to shame...Its almost like a step-by-step of what the first owner should have done with his money....lol


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

*Re: Re: hmm...*



MP2050 said:


> *Its almost like a step-by-step of what the first owner should have done with his money....lol  *


Well when you say for the money, I would say the first car has about $3-4,000 put into it while the 2nd has around $10,000 dumped into it.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

1st car - blah, ugly.
2nd car - wooooo god damn!  needs to lose the bleacher seat (wing) though


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

2nd car = Vroom Vroooooom
1st car = WOO WOOOOOOO

LOL


----------



## babyjbrooks (Sep 22, 2002)

Teknokid said:


> *I think it would be a tight car if he would lose the vinyl. If the owner comes on the forums, i dont think hes gonna claim it after we talked shit about it. *


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

1st one=Rice Boy Deluxe
2nd One=Tight!


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I still stick with my interpretation of:

car#1 =









car#2 =


----------



## SentraXERacer (Oct 7, 2002)

*Re: hmm...*



whiteb14 said:


> *i found this one on ebay also... this one is DEFINATELY not rice at all!!
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2401641802&category=6395
> ...


Haha, its never seen snow? On the relisted auction guess what is on the road? The tinted headlights must have blinded the car


----------

